# BK3150 Konfigurationsproblem



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Konfiguration folgender Busanschaltung.
Ich bekomme als Diagnosemeldung einen Parametrierfehler.

```
BK3150
- 17x KL1408
-  8x KL2408
-  3x KL4404
- 10x KL3204
-  1x KL3464
```
Das sind in der Summe 121Byte und ein K-Strom von 829mA. Der BK3150 kann 128Byte und max. 1000mA.
Wenn ich nun die Bestückung abrüste, läuft die Anschaltung bis zur vierten KL3204. Das sind dann gerade
mal 81Byte Peripheriedaten. Sobald die fünfte KL3204 dazu kommt, kommt der Fehler. Als fünfte KL3204
wurden verschiedene Klemmen probiert.

Busmaster ist eine S7315-2DP, erweiterte GSD, alle Klemmen als "kompakt" gemappt. Da noch weitere
Klemmen hinzukommen, muss ohnehin ein zweiter BK3150 seinen Dienst antreten. Eine Lösung ist also schon
in Sicht. Jedoch wüsste ich zu gerne die Ursache des o.g. Problems. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Juli 2007)

Hallo Onkel.

Ich kenn jetzt nicht genau die Bezeichnungen der Module aber kann es sein das einige deiner Module einen grösseren Adressbereich belegen als du nutzen kannst ? 

Dafür spricht das es bis zu einer bestimmen Klemme geht und danach nicht mehr. Offensichtlich ist bei der letzen funktionieren Klemme der Adressbereich ausgenutzt.

..... schuss ins blaue ......

.....hatte so etwas mal vor langer Zeit gehabt.....


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Juli 2007)

Hallo Lippi,



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...aber kann es sein das einige deiner Module einen grösseren Adressbereich belegen als du nutzen kannst ?..


Kann es sein, dass es an der erweiterten GSD liegt, obwohl alle Klemmen als kompakt projektiert sind? Wird da irgendwo heimlich Adressraum reserviert? Werde es am Montag mal mit der Standard-GSD versuchen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Schmiedi (28 Juli 2007)

Hallo Onkel, 

was mir bei deiner konstellation noch fehlt, ist am Ende eine Klemme KL9010. Dies ist eine Busendklemme und schließt den internen Bus von Beckhoff ab. 

Ich verwende auch Beckhoff, allesdings nur KL1408 und KL2408. 

Die GSD-Datei verwendest von www.beckhoff.de unter download\Konfigurationsdateien\Buskoppler die Datei B315bece.GSG

In der Hardwarekonfig mußt du die Modul und Adressen in der Reihenfolge projektieren, wie sie gesteckt sind.

Bei den Analogmodulen kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.


lg Steff


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Juli 2007)

Die Größe der Eingangs- und Ausgangsdaten darf jeweils eine Größe von max. 64Byte nicht übersteigen. Das war die Ursache.
Danke für die Hinweise.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Juli 2007)

Da lag ich ja nicht sooooooooooo verkehrt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Juli 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Da lag ich ja nicht sooooooooooo verkehrt


Naja, wer eins und eins zusammenzählen kann  . Adressproblem war eigentlich klar.

Im Katalog wird der BK3150 übrigens mit 128Byte Input und 128Byte Output verkauft. Dem Datenblatt kann man entnehmen dass insgesamt 128Byte möglich sind. Die 64/64 sind nirgendwo erwähnt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

